# PicoBoo + 1/2 in Valve + Motion Sensor = Help!!!



## luxx989 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am running a PicoBoo Fl-104s to an ankle tickler with a 1/2 inch high flow valve, and attempting to trigger with IR motion sensor. Everything works fine with a regular solenoid, but when I hook up the 1/2 in high flow valve, the motion sensor flashes and keeps triggering. It does not do it with smaller solenoid valve, and I have reset to normally open and closed on the PicoBoo. Is it getting interference from the larger solenoid maybe? Do I need to add a diode? Power supply is 12v1amp and I got everything from FrighProps. It works fine and triggers the solenoid, just keeps repeating the recorded sequence and never goes off? I do let the sensor warm up, and if I unplug one wire from the solenoid and plug everything else in, it's all good. It runs through the sequence once or twice and shuts off. But as soon as I touch that other wire to trigger the solenoid it never stops running the sequence, like the sensor is getting triggered somehow? Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Be careful that it isnt accidently beig constantly triggered by somethig like a strobe light in the near area, thats what happened to a pir for one of my props


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Use a rated diode between the solenoid connections. or it could be that the solenoid could be drawing to much power, then you can try a bigger power supply.


----------



## luxx989 (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try a bigger power supply. The diode didn't help anything, and I had the sensor covered completely while testing. Thanks


----------

